
Introduction to K Nearest Neighbor Algorithm - jfaucett
http://saravananthirumuruganathan.wordpress.com/2010/05/17/a-detailed-introduction-to-k-nearest-neighbor-knn-algorithm/
======
jfaucett
I came across this algorithm today doing research on how to categorize our
users based on attributes (or in KNN terminology "features") and activity and
then allocate resources accordingly. Heres another nice little intro tutorial
showing how an implementation in JS for those interested,
[http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-in-js-k-
nearest...](http://burakkanber.com/blog/machine-learning-in-js-k-nearest-
neighbor-part-1/)

I was surprised at the elegant simplicity of this, if anyone has other links
or resources to implementations Id really be interested :)

